# Because I have no kids, Because I have no life...



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Here is Toby's Halloween costume...Please don't laugh!

I can't sew, but I am really good at gluing. This costume took me almost four hours to make. (Excuse the mess, we are still remodeling  )

Can you tell what he is?  









(IMO, it is much nicer in person)


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Queen? :HistericalSmiley: JK..a Peacock.. :w00t: WOW that is an AWESOME costume...wanna make me one? Whew, you are talented!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Here is Carlton from The Fresh Prince of Bell Air!!!! LOL


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

that is so cute and original!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

That's a great costume! Haiku's wondering why she doesn't have a Halloween costume.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great costume - you're very talented!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I think that is my favorite costume!! It is awesome!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Now that's what I call a real handsome peacock, Toby you look fantastic :wub: Your mummy is very talented


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

How cute! I would never have thought of something like that. Good Job!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I wasn't sure if it looked like a peacock. After working on it, I knew what was in my head, however, I wasn't sure it translated into the finished project.

It took me about four hours and around $11 to make. That's how I spend my weekends! LOL


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

That's AWESOME!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

That is so original. Toby will be the best dressed trick or treater out there.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

LOL....Tickled me silly. I just love it......very crafty!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

As your signature says ... "The One and Only Toby"! No one will have a costume as cute as that!

Great job!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow, that is an awsome costume :aktion033: 
You did a great job, and Toby looks cute as ever :wub: :aktion033:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That's a great costume!! Amazing job!!! :aktion033:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

what a great job! he looks DEFINITELY like a peacock! i'm sure he will strut his stuff as such, too


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Who cares if you can't sew-that's awesome!!! :aktion033:


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

OMG thats the cutest costume I have ever seem, you did a great job :aktion033:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

OMG, I LOVE IT!! You are so talented and Toby is as handsome as ever!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Love the costume -- it's sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute. :wub: But Toby doesn't look as if he's enjoying it half as much as mom is. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow, I'm impressed, what a great costume. Are you entering him in a costume contest? He would win for sure


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:aktion033: Cute, you're very imaginative.Toby makes an adorable Peacock.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Toby's costume looks GREAT!!!! :thumbsup: Toby is such a cute model!!! :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That is amazingly CREATIVE :aktion033: I wish I was that good with a glue gun . Sarah


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*WOW!!! you are very talented. a brasilian samba-carnival dancer  B) 

toby looks superb. If he were in a contest he would win! such a good job. it looks so colurful and there are so many little prety details.

well done. thank you for showing us.

regards
schnuppe*


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

That is so cool!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's adorable! Don't let anyone take a bite out of the feathers. lol


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> But Toby doesn't look as if he's enjoying it half as much as mom is. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Yeah, LOL, he wasn't digging this years costume. Usually he goes along with it, but the hat and weight of the "feathers" was really annoying him!



> Are you entering him in a costume contest? He would win for sure[/B]


Yes, there are three contests that I am entering him in. However, it isn't about winning (of course that is always nice) but just seeing if I can come up with something original and then if I can craft it to make it look like the idea in my head.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

That is fantastic!!!!!! Toby is so cute. Is that a Peacock "stare" at Mom?


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What a great costume!!! :aktion033: I can't believe Toby lets you put that on him. Both of mine would be running around crazy trying to tear it off!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just Awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

> Here is Carlton from The Fresh Prince of Bell Air!!!! LOL[/B]


hahaha ive always loved that show so much :HistericalSmiley: 





haha you sure are a crafty gluer! it looks really good :biggrin: you should be proud of yourself and your handsome peacock!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh my gosh!!! You are amazing!!!! Toby looks adorable!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Josie says: I wish my mom loved me enough to make me a costume like that...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow, nik! :w00t: that's awesome! :aktion033: tobykins in a peacock suit. can't get much cuter, or more original than that! :wub: 
and yes, it definitely looks like a peacock!! :biggrin: 

i also liked the flintstones one you made last year... the one you said was totally cheap to make, but looked great!!!
wait...it was a flintstones costume right? i'm not completely insane....am i?....


----------



## Younggle (May 18, 2007)

Greatest costume ever! It sure reminded me of peacock as soon as I saw it. We don't celebrate Halloween here but this made me want to make one for my dog.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Let me tell you, you are pretty good at gluing !!! Awsome costume :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: HAHAHAH OMG THAT IS THE BEST COSTUME EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You did an amazing job haha lol I love it!!!! Toby looks sooooo adorable!!!! great job!!!! :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## ikesmommy (Jul 11, 2007)

That is a great costume! Very creative! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

We just got back from PetSmart and Toby won second place! :chili: We got a $10 gift card, a ribbon and one of those weiner dog toys that PetSmart always advertises in their commercials; this one is pink camo--it is too cute!

We have two more contests this Halloween season. So let's see how he does in those. LOL Can you tell I love this stuff? Good thing I don't have kids! :HistericalSmiley: 




> i also liked the flintstones one you made last year... the one you said was totally cheap to make, but looked great!!!
> wait...it was a flintstones costume right? i'm not completely insane....am i?....[/B]


Yes, he was Fred last year! Great memory. That costume cost me a $1.27 and this years was around $11. "The feathers" are glued onto a foam visor hat that I got for $0.50. I used the coiled plastic strap to tighten it around his stomach! LOL


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats to you and Toby for winning second place! :aktion033:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Oh, I forgot to add, some lady asked, "Is he of the bird family?" I said yes then she asked if he was a chicken. ROFLMAO! I said no and then she looked embarrassed and said that she isn't good at identifying birds. :huh: 

He's a peacock, not a White Crested Laughing Thrush! 

This is why I love to go to these things. The people never cease to entertain me. :biggrin:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I just uploaded the photos from last night. Here is Toby at PetSmart last night. He sat inside a cat scratching post for most of the night and LOVED it. LOL It worked out great-- we didn't have to hold him and he had somewhere to lay!

Sorry for all the pictures. :brownbag:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

YOu can most definitely tell it is a peacock, its absolutely adorable. YOu did a great job.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

haha! that is too cute, you did a great job! very creative :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: LOVE IT!!! Of course you won, with that great costume!!! Now I know what I want to be when I finally grow up.........YOU! 

I love Halloween! Good luck with the next two contests!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

VERY well done! Darling as can be. 

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It sounds like you had a lot of fun. Very creative costume, and any dumb dumb bird could tell he was a rare seldolm seen
four legged peacock.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

What a cute peacock!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! how did I miss this thread. Toby is a wonderful peacock. Very original. :aktion033:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thank you very much! :biggrin:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Cute!


----------

